# I Screwed Up... Weaning and Crazy Hormones



## WonkyColon (Apr 22, 2010)

Most of you guys are probably familiar with my background, sort of. My IBS had its onset during pregnancy and has gotten progressively worse.Around the time I joined this site, I was in the midst of a serious flare-up. I was also breastfeeding my daughter, who is now almost two, once or twice a day.I had to take a bunch of new drugs and supplements around the clock, so I went ahead and emergency-weaned my daughter. There were just too many meds and too many potential risks. Now, I realize that the sudden weaning actually worsened the episode. I'd probably be over the anxiety and severe IBS pain by now if I hadn't weaned my daughter so quickly. I can tell I've had a major hormone crash-- my boobs look like a couple of deflated balloons and I've been menstruating very heavily for 9 days. My depression and anxiety have probably been worsened by the sudden change in my relationship with my daughter and with my own body. And then there are the self-esteem issues that come with droopy boobs, heavy periods and a dysfunctional bowel... My daughter's a big girl now and old enough that she doesn't need to nurse, but, in retrospect, I should have tried to wean her more gradually. Lesson learned. I guess a bit too late.


----------



## Diana63 (Oct 20, 2009)

Do you suffer with heavy periods all the time?If you do maybe you could see someone about getting some help/advice about them.I use to suffer horrendously at that time of the month.


----------



## WonkyColon (Apr 22, 2010)

Well, I haven't really had periods over the last few years. I obviously didn't have periods when I was pregnant, and I've been breastfeeding for two years. I had some spotting, but I don't really know what "normal" periods are for me, since it's been so long since I've had one.


----------



## Diana63 (Oct 20, 2009)

Hopefully they will settle down for you and follow a more regular pattern,without to many problems.


----------

